# Klagemauer bzw. Klagezimmer 2010



## chaz (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Vielleicht reicht ab jetzt ein Thread zum Klagen, Heulen, Nöhlen, Mosern, Meckern, Flamen, Auskot... usw. aus. JEDER kann hier seine Probleme mit den Koblenzern schildern. Los geht´s (Sorry, ich habe gerade nichts zu meckern; mein Radl ist einwandfrei):


----------



## KoyoteKarl (13. Dezember 2009)

chaz schrieb:


> Sorry, ich habe gerade nichts zu meckern; mein Radl ist einwandfrei:


 
Und was soll das dann bitteschön??? !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (13. Dezember 2009)

canyon qualität reloaded!


----------



## tom23" (13. Dezember 2009)

nene, Q u a l t i t ä t.

wenn schon, denn schon


----------



## Redshred (13. Dezember 2009)

Bin ich blind oder ist uns der thread* Canyon Qualität* abhanden gekommen
ich will was zum lachen haben!!!!


----------



## chaz (15. Dezember 2009)

Nö, der ist weg.


----------



## MasterAss (15. Dezember 2009)

Wie der ist weg? Wird jetzt hier schon genauso zensiert wie bei Liteville und Nicolai?


----------



## chaz (15. Dezember 2009)

Das wohl nicht. Und das ist auch gut so. Genug Gegenbeispiele gibt es ja. Der Qualitäts-Fred ist wohl etwas zu sehr abgedriftet.


----------



## Canyon_Support (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

um Gerüchten vorzubeugen, Canyon ist nicht verantwortlich für die Löschung des Threads.
Weder zensieren, noch löschen wir hier Texte oder Postings.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## ChrisPi (15. Dezember 2009)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Weder zensieren, noch löschen wir hier Texte oder Postings.
> 
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> ...



Das ist auch richtig so!
Wenn aber in einem Thread nur purer Müll geschrieben wird,in erster Linie von einer einzigen Person,dann kann der Thread wohl geschlossen werden.Vor allen Dingen wenn dieser Typ dann auch noch andere Forumsmitglieder mit Schimpfwörter benennt
Gegen sachliche Kritik hat hier niemand was!
Unten links ist der "Beitrag melden" Button.Wenn jemand grob gegen die Forumsregeln verstösst muß ein Admin eingreifen.


----------



## chaz (15. Dezember 2009)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> um Gerüchten vorzubeugen, Canyon ist nicht verantwortlich für die Löschung des Threads.
> Weder zensieren, noch löschen wir hier Texte oder Postings.


Da kann ich nur sagen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ski-grexi (15. Dezember 2009)

VORSICHT!!!
Hallo, wißt ihr daß die neuen Torques dieses saublöde Taper Steerer-System haben!?
Also bevor ihr euch eines ordert-Bedenken!!!
Grad die von Canyon sollten wissen, was das für Kunden bedeutet- man kann nicht mehr alle Gabeln fahren-soll heißen, ihr findet irgendwo im Internet, oder bei einem Händler ein super Angebot für eine Gabel, oder ein Kumpel verkauft seineTotem, weil er doch lieber eine Boxxer fährt-was auch immer!?-aber leider 1,5 Zoll!-Tja...
Heißt, daß ihr halt doch 1000  statt der 300 (solche Angebote gibts jedes Jahr ein paar mal-weiß jeder, der ab und zu online shoppt!) in diesem Angebot zahlen müsst!- und gewichtsmässig bringts ca.!!!0,8 g !!!.Den geringfügigen Stabilitätsverlust kann man, denk ich, vernachlässigen-aber trotzdem-definitiv für unsereins nur Nachteile!
Diesen Verkaufsschmarrn kann man eventuell bei einem leichten CC-Bike noch entschuldigen-aber doch nicht bei einem Freerider- gehts denen noch!?
Zusätzlich kann ich jetzt durch diverse Steuersätze den Lenkwinkel nicht mehr auf meine Bedürfnisse einstellen!
Wenn ich schon keine verstellbaren Lenkwinkel habe, so muß ich doch heutzutage diese eine Option dem Kunden offen halten!
Das FRX loben sie noch übern Klee im Katalog bezügl. der Vorteile des durchgehenden 1,5 Steuerrohres- und beim ansonsten schönen Torque machen sie diesen Scheiß (pardon!!).
Daß die da auch mitmachen bei dieser Kunst-Marktlücken-Auffüllung hätt ich mir nicht gedacht.
Wollte eigentlich das Playzone ordern, als ich das zu meinem Entsetzen festgestellt hab- muß jetzt was anderes her!-Schade!!
Was meint ihr dazu- steh ich damit allein imWald!?


----------



## ski-grexi (15. Dezember 2009)

VORSICHT!!!
Hallo, wißt ihr daß die neuen Torques dieses saublöde Taper Steerer-System haben!?
Also bevor ihr euch eines ordert-Bedenken!!!
Grad die von Canyon sollten wissen, was das für Kunden bedeutet- man kann nicht mehr alle Gabeln fahren-soll heißen, ihr findet irgendwo im Internet, oder bei einem Händler ein super Angebot für eine Gabel, oder ein Kumpel verkauft seineTotem, weil er doch lieber eine Boxxer fährt-was auch immer!?-aber leider 1,5 Zoll!-Tja...
Heißt, daß ihr halt doch 1000  statt der 300 (solche Angebote gibts jedes Jahr ein paar mal-weiß jeder, der ab und zu online shoppt!) in diesem Angebot zahlen müsst!- und gewichtsmässig bringts ca.!!!0,8 g !!!.Den geringfügigen Stabilitätsverlust kann man, denk ich, vernachlässigen-aber trotzdem-definitiv für unsereins nur Nachteile!
Diesen Verkaufsschmarrn kann man eventuell bei einem leichten CC-Bike noch entschuldigen-aber doch nicht bei einem Freerider- gehts denen noch!?
Zusätzlich kann ich jetzt durch diverse Steuersätze den Lenkwinkel nicht mehr auf meine Bedürfnisse einstellen!
Wenn ich schon keine verstellbaren Lenkwinkel habe, so muß ich doch heutzutage diese eine Option dem Kunden offen halten!
Das FRX loben sie noch übern Klee im Katalog bezügl. der Vorteile des durchgehenden 1,5 Steuerrohres- und beim ansonsten schönen Torque machen sie diesen Scheiß (pardon!!).
Daß die da auch mitmachen bei dieser Kunst-Marktlücken-Auffüllung hätt ich mir nicht gedacht.
Wollte eigentlich das Playzone ordern, als ich das zu meinem Entsetzen festgestellt hab- muß jetzt was anderes her!-Schade!!
Was meint ihr dazu- steh ich damit allein imWald!?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Dezember 2009)

ski-grexi schrieb:


> VORSICHT!!!
> Hallo, wißt ihr daß die neuen Torques dieses saublöde Taper Steerer-System haben!?
> Also bevor ihr euch eines ordert-Bedenken!!!



NÄ!!!??? Sach bloß! Hatten die 2009er auch schon.



ski-grexi schrieb:


> Grad die von Canyon sollten wissen, was das für Kunden bedeutet- man kann nicht mehr alle Gabeln fahren-soll heißen, ihr findet irgendwo im Internet, oder bei einem Händler ein super Angebot für eine Gabel, oder ein Kumpel verkauft seineTotem, weil er doch lieber eine Boxxer fährt-was auch immer!?-aber leider 1,5 Zoll!-Tja...



und was machen die leute mit 1 1/8" steuerohr?!?
wo ist dein problem?!?
die boxxer gibt es auch in 1 1/8".

und dann noch doppelpost...


----------



## ski-grexi (15. Dezember 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> NÄ!!!??? Sach bloß! Hatten die 2009er auch schon.
> 
> 
> und was machen die leute mit 1 1/8" steuerohr?!?
> ...



Das is mir eigentlich ziemlich schnurz was die 2009er auch schon hatten, ich wollte mir ja ein 2010er kaufen-macht aber nix!

..die können immerhin einen Steuersatz kaufen, der ein wenig nach unten hin übersteht, das kannst aber beim taper steerer nicht, guter Mann.
Und was nutzt mir das, daß ich eine Boxxer, Totem, etc. mit 1,5 Rohr habe, wenn es auch 1 1/8 Rohre gibt!???
Ich glaube du kannst dem hier nicht ganz folgen.

Es gibt ein Sprichwort:... einfach mal Fresse halten wenn man nichts zu sagen hat!
Hab keine Lust mich mit solch unqualifizierten Kommentaren  herumzuschlagen.
Wenn zumindest nicht einmal der Versuch ersichtlich ist, etwas produktives beizutragen, behalts für dich, okay!?-Danke


----------



## litefreak (15. Dezember 2009)

*Popkorn hol*


----------



## ski-grexi (15. Dezember 2009)

slackfreak schrieb:


> *Popkorn hol*



Jaja, hast ja recht- aber ich will doch nur, daß die von Canyon das eventuell auch mitbekommen, daß das keine gute Idee mit diesen tapered steerer Maßen war!
Ich ärger mich halt saumäßig, daß dem so ist und ich mich jetzt um was anderes umschauen darf, obwohl mir das Torque Playzone ansonsten so getaugt hätte.
Und dann kommt da noch so ein halblustiger ...
Ich entschuldig mich auch schon wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (15. Dezember 2009)

Aaahh... endlich wieder ein echter Spamfred!

Da bin ich doch dabei! :freu:

Ich sag mal, tapered ist eine sehr gute Idee, super dass es das bei Canyon seit 2009 gibt und mittlerweile gibts massenhaft gebrauchte Gabeln schon in tapered, da hat man eher Probleme, wenn man wie ich noch in allen Bikes 1.1/8 hat (oder gar 1 zoll schraub mit Klemmkonus). 

Wieso soll denn der Steuersatz unten überstehen können? Dreh dir doch eine Hülse ala Fabian Barel, dann kannst du dein Steuerrohr nach unten verlängern  ....


----------



## ski-grexi (15. Dezember 2009)

...ohje- der Einsamste!


----------



## Cortezsi (15. Dezember 2009)

ski-grexi schrieb:


> VORSICHT!!!
> Hallo, wißt ihr daß die neuen Torques dieses saublöde Taper Steerer-System haben!?
> ...



Na, jetzt bin ich platt... Woher weißt Du das? Das ist doch reine Spekulation!
Ich würd mich an Deiner Stelle schnell mit den Bikebravos kurzschließen, die machen daraus eine Sonderausgabe über diese völlig unbekannte Info. Dürftest Du direkt aus erster (und höchster) Ebene aus der Entwicklung von Canyon haben, oder?

p.s.
Einmal posten reicht völlig.
Und gefundene Ironie bitte nur kurz anbraten, leicht salzen und pfeffern.


----------



## ski-grexi (15. Dezember 2009)

...oder weiß jemand, ob es 1 1/8 Steuersätze mittlerweile gibt, die so geschnitten sind- dann könnte man eventuell oben einen solchen mit einem 1,5er unten kombinieren.
Weiß aber nicht, ob sich das in so einem schlanken Steuerrohr ausgehen kann.
Entwicklung ist nicht immer ein Fortschritt, wie an dieser Stelle offensichtlich.


----------



## T!ll (15. Dezember 2009)

ski-grexi schrieb:


> Hab keine Lust mich mit solch unqualifizierten Kommentaren  herumzuschlagen.



Ich auch nicht, deshalb lese ich deine Beiträge auch nicht mehr

Echt ne coole Idee mit dem Heulfred


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Dezember 2009)

ski-grexi schrieb:


> Das is mir eigentlich ziemlich schnurz was die 2009er auch schon hatten, ich wollte mir ja ein 2010er kaufen-macht aber nix!



dann tu nicht so, als wenn du DIE neuheit entdeckt hättest...



ski-grexi schrieb:


> ..die können immerhin einen Steuersatz kaufen, der ein wenig nach unten hin übersteht, das kannst aber beim taper steerer nicht, guter Mann.
> Und was nutzt mir das, daß ich eine Boxxer, Totem, etc. mit 1,5 Rohr habe, wenn es auch 1 1/8 Rohre gibt!???



könntest du auch, wenn du dir ne 1 1/8" gabel kaufen würdest...

by the way wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass canyon den rahmen für 200 mm freigibt.



ski-grexi schrieb:


> Ich glaube du kannst dem hier nicht ganz folgen.



kannst du dir selbst folgen?



ski-grexi schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Sprichwort:... einfach mal Fresse halten wenn man nichts zu sagen hat!
> Hab keine Lust mich mit solch unqualifizierten Kommentaren  herumzuschlagen.
> Wenn zumindest nicht einmal der Versuch ersichtlich ist, etwas produktives beizutragen, behalts für dich, okay!?-Danke



richtig, grundlos rumheulen und so nen aufriss machen, als würde die welt untergehen ist quasi *nichtszusagenhaben*


----------



## 525Rainer (15. Dezember 2009)

ich würd canyon direkt anrufen und fragen ob sie das für 2010 noch schnell ändern können. oder wenigstens bei einem rad.


----------



## Scottbiker68 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ja...die erbosten Canyon Jünger.Der Fred hat eindeutig Potential !!

Ein Gebot hier:du sollst nichts gegen Canyon hervorbringen 

wehe dem....

Achso:immer sachlich bleiben !


Weiterheulen


----------



## theworldburns (15. Dezember 2009)

ski-grexi schrieb:


> ...oder weiß jemand, ob es 1 1/8 Steuersätze *mittlerweile* gibt, die so geschnitten sind- dann könnte man eventuell oben einen solchen mit einem 1,5er unten kombinieren.
> Weiß aber nicht, ob sich das in so einem schlanken Steuerrohr ausgehen kann.
> Entwicklung ist nicht immer ein Fortschritt, wie an dieser Stelle offensichtlich.



worauf du genau hinaus magst verstehe ich nicht. 

denkst du dass die konischen steuerrohre schlecht sind weil du keine 1,5" gabel reinbekommst? 
das ist leider richtig, so unglaublich viele 1,5" gabeln gibts aber dann auch nicht. im übrigen hat deine im beispiel genannte boxxer (die du mit sicherheit noch nie in der hand gehalten hast) genau wie jede andere doppelbrückengabel für fahrräder 1 1/8", nicht 1,5".

denkst du dass die konischen steuerrohr schlecht sind weil du keine 1 1/8" gabel reinbekommst?
dafür gibt es seit etlichen jahren reduziersteuersätze.

wenn es dir um die aufbauhöhe der steuersätze geht: canyon baut seit jahren rahmen mit integrierten steuersätzen, da hat sich nichts geändert. die geometrie beeinflusst du mit einem steuersatz der wenige mm höher baut als der andere auch so gut wie garnicht. so what?

nicht gleich beleidigen, du meinst doch selbst dass du sachlich bleiben willst.


----------



## chaz (15. Dezember 2009)

Scottbiker68 schrieb:


> Der Fred hat eindeutig Potential !!
> Ein Gebot hier:du sollst nichts gegen Canyon hervorbringen


Wer lesen kann, ist wieder einmal ganz klar im Vorteil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisPi (16. Dezember 2009)

Rein vom technischen her gesehen ist Tapered ganz klar das beste System,vereint die Vorteile von beiden.Mir persönlich wärs aber egal wenns durchgehend 1,5 Zoll wäre.Der Gewichtsvorteil (wie kommt da jemand auf 0,8g....??) ist am Freerider nicht der große Entscheidungsfaktor.Aber ich kann weiterhin meinen VRO Vorbau fahren.
Ich bin mir sicher das sich Tapered durchsetzen wird,ist ja sowieso fast schon so weit


----------



## ski-grexi (16. Dezember 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Rein vom technischen her gesehen ist Tapered ganz klar das beste System,vereint die Vorteile von beiden.Mir persönlich wärs aber egal wenns durchgehend 1,5 Zoll wäre.Der Gewichtsvorteil (wie kommt da jemand auf 0,8g....??) ist am Freerider nicht der große Entscheidungsfaktor.Aber ich kann weiterhin meinen VRO Vorbau fahren.
> Ich bin mir sicher das sich Tapered durchsetzen wird,ist ja sowieso fast schon so weit



..eben nicht, wenn du dir andere Hersteller anschaust, die im Kaufpaket gleich die Steuereinsätze mitliefern, um die eine (übrigens ganz einfach zu handhabende) Möglichkeit zu bieten, den Lenkwinkel auf deine Erfordernisse anzupassen (siehe Mondraker Summum, oder Durham), dann ist das mit dem Taper steerer ein klarer Rückschritt.
Nenne mir bitte die Vorteile, ich kenn sie nicht- aber bitte nicht Gewichtsersparnis anführen- lass ich nicht gelten- dann flex ich mir lieber einen Pin von einem Pedal ab, das bringt in etwa genau so viel.
Und wie gesagt, gehen die Hersteller eh wieder zu den 1 1/8 Gabelschäften über (angeblich)- wozu dann so ein Taper steerer Zeugs bauen? Damit werden dann  die Hälfte der Gabeln, die du dir dann kaufen willst (ev. gebraucht oder irgendwo imNetz ein Superangebot) unbrauchbar sein und du schaust durch die Finger.
Ich ärgere mich über die Offensichtlichkeit dieser "Verarsche".
Ist doch wirklich nur kontraproduktiv, oder!?


----------



## ski-grexi (16. Dezember 2009)

... und noch was , wenn irgend ein Steve Peat oder Hill...oder einer von denen sich auf sein DH-Geschoß sowas zurechtschneidern lässt, um eben 0.8 Gramm zu sparen, dann heißt das nicht, daß das für andere sinnvoll ist, da du eben keinen hast, der dir das Rad von oben bis unten und vorne bis hinten masschneidert.
Für den ist sowas kein Thema, der sagt- äh ich will 0,17° mehr Lenkwinkel...und beim nächsten Training hat er die.


----------



## whigger (16. Dezember 2009)

1 1/8 Gabeln kann man doch mit Spacer trotzdem im Tapered Steuerrohr fahren.... Verstehe ich das falsch, oder wo genau ist Dein Problem. Irgendeinen positiven Aspekt wird das schon haben, sonst würden es die Gabelhersteller nicht bei so gut wie jedem Modell anbieten. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie sich der Spannungsverlauf und die Steifigkeit im Rohrqueschnitt gegenüber den Flächenträgheitsmomenten verhalten, aber ich denke mit dem Tapered hat man das beste aus beiden Welten.


----------



## ChrisPi (16. Dezember 2009)

0,8 Gramm Gewichtsersparniss?? Wie kommst du auf diesen Schwachsinn... denk mal nach was alles dazugehört zu tapered.
Technisch ist es das beste,also spricht nix dagegen wenn alle mitziehen u. so siehts auch aus.Auf 1 1/8 geht welcher Hersteller über?? Die Steifigkeit von 1.5 ist wesentlich besser


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Dezember 2009)

Nuja es stimmt schon dass ein durchgehendes 1.5er einem mehr Optionen liesse, was ja grad bei sowas wie den Torques von Interesse wär - auch im Vergleich zu 901 et.al..

Die sind aber wohl marktstrategisch mehr Richtung Light-Enduro positioniert, und daher eben das tapered. Das reicht sicher auch für 90% aller Kunden aus, bis mal wieder einer daher kommt und feststellt, dass der Lenkwinkel ganz anders ganz viel besser ist (wie beim alten Torque).


----------



## ski-grexi (16. Dezember 2009)

Nun ja- es kann mir anscheinend wirklich niemand ernsthafte Begründungen für taper steerer nennen, außer vielleicht:...das muß besser sein, das bieten ja fast alle Gabelhersteller an...!
Das sind natürlich schlagende Argumente!
Aber wie du gerade eben bemerkt hast, verringert sich die Einstellmöglichkeit enorm und um ein Vielfaches, auch wenns vielen wurscht sein wird!-mir halt nicht und vielen anderen auch nicht!
Ich werd mir trotzdem lieber einen Pin vom Pedal flexen, oder eher jeweils einen halben von 2 Pedalen, dann bleibt der Grip trotzdem gut


----------



## litefreak (16. Dezember 2009)

ski-grexi schrieb:


> auch wenns vielen wurscht sein wird!-mir halt nicht und vielen anderen auch nicht!


was jetzt nun


----------



## whigger (16. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht solltest Du es auch mal mit Synchronschwimmen versuchen, da hat man noch mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten

Keiner hat da was von "es muss besser sein, sonst würde es auch nicht jeder machen" gesagt, aber es überwiegen wohl bei gegebenem Einsatzgebiet die positiven Aspekte. Das bisschen Gewicht zähle ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt als DEN Vorteil, aber es scheint sich ja maßgeblich auf die Steifigkeit auszuwirken. 

Fakt ist, dass das untere und somit größere Lager im Steuersatz die größeren Belastungen zu tragen hat und somit beim Tapered richtig gewählt ist. Das obere Lager nimmt die kleineren Belastungen auf und ist somit kleiner dimensioniert. Bei den Lagern ist der Gewichtsunterschied schon deutlicher und ich finde es falsch, sich so am Gabelschaft fest zu fressen! Klar sprechen wir hier nicht über kg, aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist. 

Der Karftfluss wird auch besser sein und man kann weiterhin die normalen Vorbauten verwenden!

Nicht immer alles schlecht reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (16. Dezember 2009)

whigger schrieb:


> Klar sprechen wir hier nicht über kg, aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.



Zumal beim Rahmen, der nur durch Totalaustausch optimierbar ist.


----------



## ski-grexi (16. Dezember 2009)

whigger schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du es auch mal mit Synchronschwimmen versuchen, da hat man noch mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten



Ja stimmt, da gibts die unterschiedlichsten Höschen und  Nasenklammern.....aber du hast ja gar keine Nase, wenn du das bist auf deinem Photo da!!??
Wieder einer, der hauptsächlich Aufmerksamkeit will, anstatt was beizutragen!
Kennt irgendwer die Vorteile hier!?
P.s.:..die Vorbauten spielen nicht wirklich eine Rolle hier-die kannst immer mit div. Adaptern montieren.


----------



## Mitglied (16. Dezember 2009)

Nicht dass ich's gut finde WIE er es rüberbringt. Aber es gibt tatsächlich keinen Vorteil des tapered Rohrs. Auch nicht das Gewicht. Warum nicht lieber 1.5 und man kann ALLES an Gabeln fahren was einem in den Sinn kommt.

Desweitere: Spitzen-Thread! Endlich wieder Canyoner-Genörgel. Bei Liteville und Nicolai ist gerade die Luft raus.


----------



## whigger (16. Dezember 2009)

ski-grexi schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, da gibts die unterschiedlichsten Höschen und  Nasenklammern.....aber du hast ja gar keine Nase, wenn du das bist auf deinem Photo da!!??
> Wieder einer, der hauptsächlich Aufmerksamkeit will, anstatt was beizutragen!
> Kennt irgendwer die Vorteile hier!?
> P.s.:..die Vorbauten spielen nicht wirklich eine Rolle hier-die kannst immer mit div. Adaptern montieren.





whigger schrieb:


> Keiner hat da was von "es muss besser sein, sonst würde es auch nicht jeder machen" gesagt, aber es überwiegen wohl bei gegebenem Einsatzgebiet die positiven Aspekte. Das bisschen Gewicht zähle ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt als DEN Vorteil, aber es scheint sich ja maßgeblich auf die Steifigkeit auszuwirken.
> 
> Fakt ist, dass das untere und somit größere Lager im Steuersatz die größeren Belastungen zu tragen hat und somit beim Tapered richtig gewählt ist. Das obere Lager nimmt die kleineren Belastungen auf und ist somit kleiner dimensioniert. Bei den Lagern ist der Gewichtsunterschied schon deutlicher und ich finde es falsch, sich so am Gabelschaft fest zu fressen! Klar sprechen wir hier nicht über kg, aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.
> 
> ...



Ok, lassen wir das mit dem Schwimmen mal weg, aber was ich sonst geschrieben habe, kannst Du ja nicht außer Acht lassen....


----------



## ski-grexi (16. Dezember 2009)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich's gut finde WIE er es rüberbringt. Aber es gibt tatsächlich keinen Vorteil des tapered Rohrs. Auch nicht das Gewicht. Warum nicht lieber 1.5 und man kann ALLES an Gabeln fahren was einem in den Sinn kommt.



Genau das find ich eben auch, zusätzlich der Vorteil der Lenkwinkelverstellung!
Wegen meines Umgangstones- mach ich nur in Bedrängnis


----------



## 525Rainer (16. Dezember 2009)

wenn man bei einem tork eine andere gabel einbaut erlischt die garantie, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (16. Dezember 2009)

totem is erlaubt, doppelbrücke nicht.


----------



## ChrisPi (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich geh davon aus daß die Gewichtseinsparung der Hauptgrund ist,auch wenn das für mich u. genügend andere nicht DER große Vorteile ist,da sich das ganze ja in Grenzen hält.Gewichtseinsparung am Rahmen,Steuersatz,Gabel,Vorbau... wieviel insgesamt zusammenkommt weiß ich auch nicht,aber ein paar Gramm sinds allemal.
Mich würde mal die Steifigkeitsmessung von Tapered im Vergleich zu 1.5 interessieren.Ich könnt mir nämlich durchaus vorstellen (aufgrund von Erfahrungswerten mit konischen Fräserschäften im Vergleich zu zylindrischen) daß Tapered nochmals einen Tick steifer ist als 1.5.


----------



## ski-grexi (17. Dezember 2009)

... wieviel insgesamt zusammenkommt weiß ich auch nicht,aber ein paar Gramm sinds allemal.
Mich würde mal die Steifigkeitsmessung von Tapered im Vergleich zu 1.5 interessieren...[/QUOTE]

Ja, das wäre interessant.
Aber nachdem Canyon bei den FRX im 2010-Katalog ausdrücklich das 1.5er Rohr und die dadurch erreichte Maximal-Steifigkeit bewirbt (auf der Geometrien-Seite ), muß der Vorteil ein anderer sein.Ich hoffe es ist ein anderer als der pekuniäre. Ich weiß ja nicht, vielleicht erhalten die Hersteller ja die Teile von den Ausrüstern günstiger, wenn sie sich nach deren Vorgaben, zum Teil zumindest ,richten.
Ich sehe, du hast dir ein Dropzone bestellt- schaut super aus- hätt ich auch genommen, wenn das mit dem Steuerrohr nicht gewesen wäre und mit der (Nicht!!-)Freigabe für Doppelbrücken !!
Aber es laßt sich sicher auch so super reiten,das ist klar! 

P.s.:kann mir jemand erklären, warum man einen Rahmen solchen Kalibers nicht für Doppelbrücken freigibt?-sind da die Belastungen um so vieles größer?-oder gehts da um die eventuell um 1-2 cm mehr an Federweg?
Würd mich auch interessieren, da ich eigentlich gedacht hätte, daß es sich genau umgekehrt verhalten müsste.


----------



## 525Rainer (17. Dezember 2009)

vielleichts hat kinesis in eine fette maschine investiert um konische steuerrohre herzustellen und überschwemmt jetzt mit möglichst hohen stückzahlen den markt um sie abzuzahlen.

bei liteville haben sie den rückschritt von 1,5 auf konisch mit keinem nachteil und weniger gewicht begründet. und dass die masse der gabeln dieses jahr dafür gebaut sein wird.
das sich canyon mit dem tork auch dafür entschieden hat lässt mich folgendes vermuuuten:

das tork geht mehr in die andere richtung. die fetten jahre sind vorbei. schau euch die S5 studie an. mit dem tork will canyon die fetten anteile in der boomenden enduro klasse abschöpfen. das 901 hat canyon gelehrt welch potential das tork in der tourenfahrerkäuferschicht hätte wenn man es richtig verkauft.
nerve umsteigende tourenfahrer sind ne fette zielgruppe die vollverschonert die wanderwege unsicher machen wollen. im wahrsten sinne des wortes. das ist trend und potential. da kann auf ein paar freeride hanseln die ihre 300 euro gabeln in komplettbikes umbasteln wollen getrost verzichtet werden.


----------



## ski-grexi (17. Dezember 2009)

Jo owa des 901er von Liteville hat doch 1,5er oder irr ich mich!?
Das 301, oder 302er, oder wie das jetzt heißt hat vielleicht konische, aber das weiß ich nicht und interessiert mich auch nicht wirklich brennend!
...und ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber können die litevilles nicht die Lenkwinkel justieren nach Gusto?


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Dezember 2009)

Beim 901 hast 1.5 und einen Schlitten für den Dämpfer. So eine Anpassung wie zB glaub bei Scott nicht.
Find ich aber sinnlos, weil das ja auch die Tretlagerhöhe stark beeinflusst. Schau dir mal das Bild von Berkel s 901 mit KOWA Doppelbrücke an..


----------



## ChrisPi (17. Dezember 2009)

Wozu überhaupt Doppelbrücke? Macht m.M. nur bei einem reinen Downhiller Sinn.Das Racebike von Tibor Simai auf der Eurobike hatte eine 888 drin,also das Torque 2010,nicht das FRX.
Wird keine 2 Jahre mehr dauern dann ist Tapered bei allen zu finden u. völlig "normal".War ja bei den Rennrädern genauso.Dann wirds wieder einige geben die rumjammern was sie jetzt mit ihren 1.5 Gabeln machen sollen... sowas kurbelt die Wirtschaft an!


----------



## ski-grexi (17. Dezember 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Beim 901 hast 1.5 und einen Schlitten für den Dämpfer. So eine Anpassung wie zB glaub bei Scott nicht.
> Find ich aber sinnlos, weil das ja auch die Tretlagerhöhe stark beeinflusst. Schau dir mal das Bild von Berkel s 901 mit KOWA Doppelbrücke an..



sieht recht "erhaben" aus


----------



## ski-grexi (17. Dezember 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Wozu überhaupt Doppelbrücke? Macht m.M. nur bei einem reinen Downhiller Sinn.Das Racebike von Tibor Simai auf der Eurobike hatte eine 888 drin,also das Torque 2010,nicht das FRX.



Eigen?-sind die torques jetzt zugelassen für Dobblbruckn, oder nicht!?


----------



## Mitglied (17. Dezember 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Wird keine 2 Jahre mehr dauern dann ist Tapered bei allen zu finden u. völlig "normal".


Der Kunde wird's zeigen; ich werd' nie im Leben ein Rad damit kaufen. Und wenn ich bei Nicolai custom bauen lasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gades (17. Dezember 2009)

genau. das ist die richtige einstellung. was neu ist wird verteufelt, egal ob es positiv bzw gut ist oder nicht


----------



## exto (17. Dezember 2009)

Na ja, verteufelt...

Etwas von dem mir niemand die Vorteile begreiflich machen kann, begeistert, zumindest mich, eben nicht. Beim derzeitigen Angebot ist ab Enduro aufwärts eben ein 1.5er das flexibelste Maß, ergo würde ich nichts anderes kaufen. Ich neige dazu, meine Rahmen jahrelang zu benutzen (wenn sie denn nicht zerbröseln), da ist mir das wichtig.

Ich schließe mich mal spontan der "isdochallesnurmarketing"-Fraktion an...


----------



## Mitglied (17. Dezember 2009)

Ist auch meine Herangehensweise. Und damit fahre ich persönlich besser als "Oh toll, neuer, muß ja besser sein."


----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ich neige dazu, meine Rahmen jahrelang zu benutzen (*wenn sie denn nicht zerbröseln*), da ist mir das wichtig.


Indiskrete Frage: Gibt´s dazu eigentlich was neues?


----------



## ski-grexi (17. Dezember 2009)

chaz schrieb:


> Indiskrete Frage: Gibt´s dazu eigentlich was neues?



Nein, so wies scheint gibts tatsächlich keine ernst zu nehmenden Vorteile- aber ich warte noch auf den alle Taper steerer-Gegner entwaffnenden Beitrag eines Herrn Ingenieur!!
Und dann neige ich mein Haupt in Ehrfurcht,verlasse arschlings den Fred ... und kauf mir sowas!


----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2009)

ski-grexi schrieb:


> ...aber ich warte noch auf den alle Taper steerer-Gegner entwaffnenden Beitrag eines Herrn Ingenieur!!


Ich bin zwar kein Freund von dem Gedönse, aber: Luuutzzz!! Dein Einsatz, bitte!


----------



## amodelosamos (17. Dezember 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Na ja, verteufelt...
> 
> Etwas von dem mir niemand die Vorteile begreiflich machen kann, begeistert, zumindest mich, eben nicht. Beim derzeitigen Angebot ist ab Enduro aufwärts eben ein 1.5er das flexibelste Maß, ergo würde ich nichts anderes kaufen. Ich neige dazu, meine Rahmen jahrelang zu benutzen (wenn sie denn nicht zerbröseln), da ist mir das wichtig.
> 
> Ich schließe mich mal spontan der "isdochallesnurmarketing"-Fraktion an...



gaaanz deiner meinung..


----------



## nismo2002 (17. Dezember 2009)

Zitat von der Canyon-Homepage:

TAPERED STEERER
Konische Steuerrohre gehören bei Canyon Rennrädern schon seit Jahren zum Standard. Jetzt bieten die Zubehörhersteller passende Gabeln für Mountainbikes an. Der Vorteil: Bei *minimaler Gewichtszunahme *ergibt sich eine *überproportional größere Steifigkeit *im Steuerrohrbereich. Das onepointfive Lager am unteren Ende zuckt auch bei Belastungen von verblockten Trails nicht mit der Wimper, während das 1 1/8-Zoll-Lager auf der Oberseite das Gewicht auf racingtaugliche Werte reduziert. Wo ist das System sinnvoll? Eigentlich bei allen Facetten des Mountainbikens  denn die gewonnene Steifigkeit beflügelt Enduristen und All-Mountain-Tourer. Aber auch Cross-Country-Racer finden im Tapered-Steerer-System viele Vorteile. Letztendlich kann die gewonnene Kontrolle auf Abfahrten die entscheidenden Sekunden bringen.


----------



## exto (17. Dezember 2009)

chaz schrieb:


> Indiskrete Frage: Gibt´s dazu eigentlich was neues?



Ich hab's aufgegeben. Ein Bekannter von mir (dipl. ing, der lange in der metallurgischen erprobung gearbeitet hat), hat sich extra eine Mikroskopkamera gekauft und den Schaden begutachtet. Die Ergebnisse waren eindeutig und plausibel erklärbar. Ich hab die Fotos zu Canyon geschickt und zur Antwort bekommen, ich möge doch bitte ein  Gutachten erstellen lassen, damit sie dann ggf. ihrerseits ein Gutachten ersellen lassen können, um ihren Lieferanten in Regress nehmen zu können. Wohlgemerkt: Die selben leute, die den Rahmen mit der Handycam fotografiert haben um festzustellen, dass ich durch einen Fahrfehler den Schaden verursacht habe 
Jetzt könnte ich für viel Geld nen Gutachter beauftragen, oder den Kumpel bitten, fünf sechs Stunden seiner Arbeitszeit zu investieren, um mir ein Gutachten zu verfassen, obwohl er im Moment in Zeiten der Wirtschaftskrise jeden Tag 10-15 Stunden in seiner eigenen Firma schuftet.

Du verstehst, was ich meine?

Ich hab einfach keine Lust, den Leuten monatelang hinterher zu laufen, mein Geld und meine Freunde einzusetzen um dann vielleicht irgendwann gnädiger Weise einen Ersatzrahmen zu bekommen, den ich dann für 5-600  verkaufen kann, weil ich mich sowieso nie wieder auf so'n Teil setzen würde und längst einnen viel mehr als gleichwertigen Ersatz habe.

Übrigens wieder einen Versender-Rahmen. Mit dem Unterschied allerdings, dass man dort bei einem Anruf nach 3x Klingeln den Chef an der Strippe hat, der so lange am Rohr bleibt, bis eine Lösung für's Problem auf'm Tisch liegt. Kleines Beispiel: Problem am Rahmen, ein Anruf, Montags Rahmen hingeschickt (auf Kosten des Herstellers) mit dem Versprechen, dass er am Tag der Anlieferung auch wieder raus geht, Freitags wiederbekommen, aufgebaut, Samstags Tour mit Freunden. Oder Samstag ne Hinterbauschraube verloren, Montag angerufen (wieder Chef dran), Dienstag!!! (natürlich wieder kostenlos) Schraube und Kleinteile im Briefkasten. Nicht wie bei Canyon, die sich den zerbröselten Rahmen auf meine Kosten haben schicken lassen und für den Rückversand (nach dem Hanycam-Bildchen) 19,- per Nachnahme kassiert haben.

Mittlerweile denke ich, ich schei**e einach auf den Laden und fahre gut damit. Eine weitere Erfahrung im Leben, die irgendwie schmerzhaft, aber lehrreich war. Ich weiß echt nicht, warum ihr euch das alles antut. Ist Geiz wirklich so geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (17. Dezember 2009)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> Zitat von der Canyon-Homepage:
> 
> TAPERED STEERER
> Wo ist das System sinnvoll? Eigentlich bei allen Facetten des Mountainbikens  denn die gewonnene Steifigkeit beflügelt Enduristen und All-Mountain-Tourer. Aber auch Cross-Country-Racer finden im Tapered-Steerer-System viele Vorteile. Letztendlich kann die gewonnene Kontrolle auf Abfahrten die entscheidenden Sekunden bringen.



sag ich doch. das tork will kein freeride bike mehr sein um mehr leute anzusprechen.


----------



## MasterAss (17. Dezember 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ich hab's aufgegeben. Ein Bekannter von mir (dipl. ing, der lange in der metallurgischen erprobung gearbeitet hat), hat sich extra eine Mikroskopkamera gekauft und den Schaden begutachtet. Die Ergebnisse waren eindeutig und plausibel erklärbar. Ich hab die Fotos zu Canyon geschickt und zur Antwort bekommen, ich möge doch bitte ein  Gutachten erstellen lassen, damit sie dann ggf. ihrerseits ein Gutachten ersellen lassen können, um ihren Lieferanten in Regress nehmen zu können. Wohlgemerkt: Die selben leute, die den Rahmen mit der Handycam fotografiert haben um festzustellen, dass ich durch einen Fahrfehler den Schaden verursacht habe
> Jetzt könnte ich für viel Geld nen Gutachter beauftragen, oder den Kumpel bitten, fünf sechs Stunden seiner Arbeitszeit zu investieren, um mir ein Gutachten zu verfassen, obwohl er im Moment in Zeiten der Wirtschaftskrise jeden Tag 10-15 Stunden in seiner eigenen Firma schuftet.
> 
> Du verstehst, was ich meine?
> ...


----------



## ChrisPi (17. Dezember 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> sag ich doch. das tork will kein freeride bike mehr sein um mehr leute anzusprechen.



Keine Ahnung wie du da drauf kommst?!
Schon mal die HP angesehen? Canyon hat genügend Modelle im Programm u. der Freerider von Canyon ist ganz klar das Tork.Davon gibts dann 5 verschiedene Ausstattungsvarianten.
Leute die mehr zu Allmountain tendieren werden sich vom Tork (im Normalfall) nicht so angesprochen fühlen wie vom Nerve AM



exto schrieb:


> Ich weiß echt nicht, warum ihr euch das alles antut. Ist Geiz wirklich so geil



Also ich für meinen Teil "tu mir das an" weil ich gern Spaß am biken habe 
Mein letztes Bike vom Fachhändler hat diesen nach dem Kauf kein einziges Mal wiedergesehen u. ich geh mal stark davon aus das wird beim Tork genau das gleiche sein


----------



## exto (17. Dezember 2009)

Na, dann drück' ich mal die Daumen  Hast ja sicher noch genug Zeit, dir ne Meinung zu bilden, bevor du das Schätzchen dann so im Juni bei dir hast...


----------



## theworldburns (17. Dezember 2009)

jetzt macht es ihm nicht madig  so schlimm sind die teile auch nicht. wenn nichts mit dem rahmen selbst ist braucht man sich auch nicht mehr direkt an canyon zu wenden. als ich probleme mit einem anbauteil nicht mehr mit dem vertrieb dessen lösen konnte, um nicht zu sagen dieser vertrieb hat sich dumm gestellt, hat sich canyon dann meiner angenommen. schnell ging es nicht über die bühne aber da konnten die bewiesenermaßen nichts für. läuft schon


----------



## ChrisPi (17. Dezember 2009)

Meinung hab ich längst:auf 1 Jammerer kommen 1000 zufriedene Kunden 
So wies momentan mit den Lieferungen aussieht wirds eher März als April... aber eilt ja nix,werd mir mein jetziges Bike (das mich immer noch begeistert) mindestens solange behalten bis das Tork da ist
Übrigens falls du mit "Versender" Cheetah meinst: fuhren 2 Kumpels von mir.Jetzt nicht mehr.Und ich sicher auch nicht.So macht eben jeder seine Erfahrungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ski-grexi (17. Dezember 2009)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> Zitat von der Canyon-Homepage:
> 
> TAPERED STEERER
> Konische Steuerrohre gehören bei Canyon Rennrädern schon seit Jahren zum Standard. Jetzt bieten die Zubehörhersteller passende Gabeln für Mountainbikes an. Der Vorteil: Bei *minimaler Gewichtszunahme *ergibt sich eine *überproportional größere Steifigkeit *im Steuerrohrbereich. Das onepointfive Lager am unteren Ende zuckt auch bei Belastungen von verblockten Trails nicht mit der Wimper, während das 1 1/8-Zoll-Lager auf der Oberseite das Gewicht auf racingtaugliche Werte reduziert.



Naja, die reden da vom Vergleich:1 1/8 zu 1,5.Das glaub ich schon, dehalb haben sie den Rennradln sowas verpasst.Wie gering dann andererseits die Gewichtsersparnis ist, wenn man beim Freerider von 1,5 auf 1 1/8 an der Oberseite geht, ist-glaube ich-damit auch schon gesagt-nämlich so gering,daß man selbst bei Rennrädern dieses Mehr in dem Fall, völlig außer acht lassen kann!
Gratuliere, dafür ein Weniger an Performance,Steifigkeit und Verstellmöglichkeiten und Einschränkung an Gabeln -das war wirklich sinnvoll


----------



## theworldburns (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich vermute die Einsparung liegt mit dem Schaftrohr, Steuerrohr, oberer Steuersatzhälfte, Spacern, Vorbau, Topcap und Kralle jenseits der 100gramm
so schlecht find ich das nicht?


----------



## 525Rainer (17. Dezember 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie du da drauf kommst?!



wegen dem steuerrohr!


----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Du verstehst, was ich meine?


Jepp! Und Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## ChrisPi (17. Dezember 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> wegen dem steuerrohr!



Tapered Steuerrohr bedeutet aber KEINESFALLS weniger Stabilität als 1.5  Ich vermute sogar eher einen Tick steifer wegen einem anderen Kräfteverlauf,aber das liegt wahrscheinlich in einem Bereich den niemand mehr spürt
100g Gewichtsersparniss wär eine Überlegung wert.Deswegen kommt mir auch als erstes der Sattel vom Dropzone runter u. schon sind die ersten 120g Einsparung da   Ich hoffe das ein o. andere Gramm lässt sich auch noch rauskitzeln,aber sinnvoll


----------



## nismo2002 (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich versteh die Diskussion hier nicht... 
wozu diese sinnlose Diskussion von wegen Gewichtsersparnis???

1) ...heisst es, dass das Gewicht bei Tapered *ZU*nimmt (siehe oben) - also nix Gewichtsersparnis!! Im Vordergrund steht die Zunahme der Steifigkeit.
>> 1 1/8" Tapered ist steifer + schwerer als ein 1 1/8" gerader Schaft

2) ...kann man an einen 1 1/8" Tapered Steuerrohr mit ein Konusring auch Gabeln mit einem durchgehenden 1 1 /8" Schaft fahren... falls man das wirklich will?!

3) ...hat das Torque einen 1,5" Tapered
    ...also ist das nochmal steifer als 1,5" gerade (und auch schwerer)
    ...mit einem Konusring kann man hier sicher auch gerade 1,5" Gabeln fahren?!

habe fertig...


----------



## ski-grexi (18. Dezember 2009)

Nein, also ein 1,5 Rohr wiegt so viel wie ein 1 1/8 (Fertigungstoleranzen bei beiden Varianten ca. +/-20 gramm).Ein schlankeres Rohr benötigt mehr Fleisch.
Ich denke, mit 100 Gramm insgesamt bist du ein wenig sehr optimistisch.
Hab hier eine Apothekenwaage vor mir- ganz genau kann ichs nat. nicht messen- aber so zw. 8 und 12 Gramm könnten es dann sein.
Versteh mich nicht falsch- ich will diese Radln überhaupt nicht schlecht reden,gefallen optisch und sind sicher eine Hetz, aber das mit den Steuerrohren is in dem Bereich, in dem sich ein Enduro/Downhiller/Freerider bewegt, gelinde gesagt, a Kas- bedenkt man die Nachteile, die sich daraus insgesamt ergeben.


----------



## ski-grexi (18. Dezember 2009)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> 3) ...hat das Torque einen 1,5" Tapered
> ...also ist das nochmal steifer als 1,5" gerade (und auch schwerer)
> ...mit einem Konusring kann man hier sicher auch gerade 1,5" Gabeln fahren?!
> 
> habe fertig...



Versteh ich da was nicht??
1,5-taper steerer heißt doch:unten 1,5 oben 1 1/8 -oder!?
Da kann ich doch mit keinem Konusring der Welt eine durchgehende 1,5er fahren, außer ich klebe sie mir mit dem berühmten Aluleim ans Steuerrohr ;-)
Ich glaube doch, daß dem so ist.
Wenn nicht...ich beuge wieder einmal mein Haupt, verlasse den Fred vor Demut arschlings und verstecke mein angerötetes Antlitz, damit ihr mich nirgends erkennts.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Dezember 2009)

ski-grexi schrieb:


> ... in dem Bereich, in dem sich ein Enduro/Downhiller/Freerider bewegt, gelinde gesagt, a Kas- bedenkt man die Nachteile, die sich daraus insgesamt ergeben.



Nachteil gegenüber 1.5 - aber Vorteil gegenüber 1.1/8 grade. 
Das neue Torque ist eben mehr für die Allmountain-Leichtenduro-Alpentour Kundschaft gemacht. 
Da wirds sicher sobald die ersten im Einsatz sind nochmehr Überraschungen geben.


----------



## ski-grexi (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub gar nicht, daß merklich Stabilität verloren geht (wenn überhaupt), so wie Stabilitätsmässig auch das 1,5er dem 11/8er Maß nicht überlegen ist.
Aber es bringt ansonsten ausschließlich nur Nachteile (wie schon des öfteren jetzt angeführt).
Was mach ich mit so einer Gabel, wenn ich sie in meinen FRer mit 11/8 Steuerrohr verpflanzen will, weil mir der ursprüngliche Rahmen gebrochen ist/beim Service ist/mir nicht mehr so gefällt/...blablabla?ich hab sowas schon mehrmals erlebt und war dann heilfroh, meine Teile, die ich hatte, wieder verbauen zu dürfen!!
Also nur Nachteile, es wird die Schlinge nur enger gezogen, damit einfach mehr Teile verkauft werden müssen (pathetisch)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (18. Dezember 2009)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> 3) ...hat das Torque einen 1,5" Tapered
> ...also ist das nochmal steifer als 1,5" gerade (und auch schwerer)
> ...mit einem Konusring kann man hier sicher auch gerade 1,5" Gabeln fahren?!
> 
> habe fertig...




nee natürlich passt das nicht da durch.



das mehrgewicht der 1,5" ausführungen liegt nicht an der gabel, sondern am rahmen und den größeren und damit schwereren anbauteilen.


----------



## criscross (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Canyon Fahrer

habe letzten Samstag ein AM in Gr.L Bestellt und konnte es schon Donnerstag abholen.

So weit,so gut.

Nur die Bremsscheibe am Hinterrad war am schleifen ( Avid Elixir CR ).
Also 5 Imbus und fix eingestellt, dachte ich!
Nach ner halben Stunde hin und her geschiebe habe ich dann das 
Prob erkannt, die Sockel für die Bremssattelaufnahme stehen nicht
paralel zur Bremsscheibe und die Langlöcher des Bremssattels sind nicht
breit genug um das auszugleichen. Was tun ?

Hat der Rahmenschweißer da Mist gebaut.
Brauche ich jetzt einen neuen Hinterbau von Canyon?
Ist das bei euren AMs auch so ? Ausschuß ?

Hat da jemand mal nen Tip ?


----------



## xtrail (19. Dezember 2009)

criscross schrieb:


> Prob erkannt, die Sockel für die Bremssattelaufnahme stehen nicht
> paralel zur Bremsscheibe



Noch nicht ganz erkannt. Was von Beidem steht denn falsch?

Oder mal nen Fahrradladen fragen, der nix gegen Versender hat.


----------



## criscross (19. Dezember 2009)

Wie schon beschrieben,
die Sockel stehen nicht im gleichen Abstand
zur Bremsscheibe.
Der Vordere ist zu weit weg, der hintere zu nah an der B.Scheibe.
Bei ner IS2000 Aufnahme müßte man vorne ca.10mm Scheiben
ausgleichen,hinten 0mm.

Sowas schiefes habe ich an nem Bike noch nicht gesehen !!!!!!!

Darum meine Frage, hab ich nen Montagsmodel gekauft ?


----------



## xtrail (19. Dezember 2009)

criscross schrieb:


> Der Vordere ist zu weit weg, der hintere zu nah an der B.Scheibe.



Weiß jetzt nur nicht, wie ich mich selbst zitieren soll.

Entweder Schrauber der sich auskennt oder Canyon anrufen und dann is immer noch Zeit zum Klagen.

Edit: Bremsscheibe is für nen Rahmen ja kein Bezugspunkt, oder?


----------



## criscross (19. Dezember 2009)

Zum anrufen war es heute leider schon zu spät, werde ich am Montag als erstes machen.

Ich dachte, es gibt hier vielleicht noch andere mit dem selben Problem !


----------



## exto (19. Dezember 2009)

xtrail schrieb:


> Weiß jetzt nur nicht, wie ich mich selbst zitieren soll.
> 
> Entweder Schrauber der sich auskennt oder Canyon anrufen und dann is immer noch Zeit zum Klagen.
> 
> Edit: Bremsscheibe is für nen Rahmen ja kein Bezugspunkt, oder?



Für den Rahmen nicht, aber für den Montagesockel schon. Wo ist das Problem in deinem Denkprozess? Da braucht man keinen Schrauber...


----------



## xtrail (19. Dezember 2009)

Ferndiagnosen sind ja immer so ne Sache und Versender auch, deshalb habe ich vor Bestellung in einem Laden angefragt ob die auch Versender reparieren. 
Gehe davon aus, das Rad, Nabe, Schnellspanner und Bremscheibe alles OK.

Ich denke dann hast eh keine andere Option bis Montag zu warten.

Gruß

PS.: Danke exto für den Hinweis auf mein Problem, sehr hilfreich, wie wärs mit nem Tip, vor Montag


----------



## ChrisPi (20. Dezember 2009)

ski-grexi schrieb:


> Ich glaub gar nicht, daß merklich Stabilität verloren geht (wenn überhaupt), so wie Stabilitätsmässig auch das 1,5er dem 11/8er Maß nicht überlegen ist.



Hast du jemals einen Vergleich gehabt?? 1.5 ist ganz klar stabiler als 1 1/8,dürfte auch ein Grobmotoriker spüren.Wenn du da nix merkst dann is es sowieso völlig egal was du fährst.Das hat auch nix mit Glauben zu tun sondern ist Fakt.
Und die GewichtsZUnahme von der weiter oben gesprochen wird betrifft das 1 1/8 Rohr,das kommt für mich nicht mehr in Frage.Deshalb hab ich sämtliche Bikes die kein 1.5 oder Tapered haben sofort ausgeschlossen.
Wer kein Tapered will darf sich auch kein Tork kaufen,fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (20. Dezember 2009)

ich hab gestern einen neuen tork rahmen mal in der hand gehabt. konisch ist das ja nicht wirklich. das steuerrohr ist eher normal und unten ist wie ne fette lagerschale auf 1,5 aufgedickt. kommt das mehr an stabilität dann vom gabelschaft?


----------



## S.F. (20. Dezember 2009)

criscross schrieb:


> Wie schon beschrieben,
> die Sockel stehen nicht im gleichen Abstand
> zur Bremsscheibe.
> Der Vordere ist zu weit weg, der hintere zu nah an der B.Scheibe.
> ...




Schau doch mal nach, ob dein Hinterrad korrekt in den Ausfallenden sitzt. Schnellspanner auf, Achse richtig nach hinten/oben in die Ausfallenden ziehen und den SSP wieder schließen. Hat mich auch mal eine halbe Nacht Kopfzerbrechen gekostet... am nächsten Tag nimmt ein Kumpel das Rad in die Hand, richtet das Hinterrad und schon war die Bremse schleiffrei einstellbar....   

10mm Abweichung ist eigentlich zu viel für einen Produktionsfehler (Bremsaufnahme schief angeschweisst) 

Gruß,

S.F.


----------



## ChrisPi (20. Dezember 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> kommt das mehr an stabilität dann vom gabelschaft?



Ja.In Kombination wenn ich vergleiche: mein 1 1/8 Rohr mit MZ 66 im Vergleich zum 1.5 mit Totem ist wirklich deutlich spürbar.Ein anderer Kumpel fährt auch MZ 66 aber eben in 1.5 und auch da spürt man klar den Unterschied.Deswegen habe ich 1 1/8 ausgeschlossen fürs nächste Bike


----------



## exto (20. Dezember 2009)

xtrail schrieb:


> PS.: Danke exto für den Hinweis auf mein Problem, sehr hilfreich, wie wärs mit nem Tip, vor Montag



Für dein Problem oder das von criscross?


----------



## criscross (20. Dezember 2009)

S.F. schrieb:


> Schau doch mal nach, ob dein Hinterrad korrekt in den Ausfallenden sitzt. Schnellspanner auf, Achse richtig nach hinten/oben in die Ausfallenden ziehen und den SSP wieder schließen. Hat mich auch mal eine halbe Nacht Kopfzerbrechen gekostet... am nächsten Tag nimmt ein Kumpel das Rad in die Hand, richtet das Hinterrad und schon war die Bremse schleiffrei einstellbar....
> 
> 10mm Abweichung ist eigentlich zu viel für einen Produktionsfehler (Bremsaufnahme schief angeschweisst)
> 
> ...


 
danke für den Tip,
war tatsächlich nicht richtig im Ausfallende,
lag wohl daran,das ich das Rad im Montageständer beim montieren 
hatte,habs jetzt mal aufn Boden gestellt und das Rad richtig rein gedrückt.
Aber schief ist es immer noch.
Hab noch mal nachgemessen,Abstand vom Bremssockel zur Bremsscheibe,vorne 15mm,hinten 12mm !

Überlege gerade, ob ich nicht die Löcher im Bremssattel größer feile
damit ich den B. Sattel weiter rumgedreht bekomme.


----------



## S.F. (20. Dezember 2009)

criscross schrieb:


> danke für den Tip,
> war tatsächlich nicht richtig im Ausfallende,
> lag wohl daran,das ich das Rad im Montageständer beim montieren
> hatte,habs jetzt mal aufn Boden gestellt und das Rad richtig rein gedrückt.
> ...



Bloss nix feilen! Dann ist die Garantie gleich futsch!!!!!
Ich versuche das mal nachzuvollziehen... und habe mir dazu mal den Nerve AM Rahmen auf der Canyon Seite angesehen
Du hast einen direkt an den Hinterbau angeschweissten PM Adapter.
Wenn nun die vordere Aufnahme von Gewindemitte zur Bremsscheibe 3mm Differenz zur hinteren Aufnahme hat und auch die Bremsscheibe richtig festgeschraubt ist, fürchte ich du hast wirklich einen Montagsrahmen erworben. 

Wende Dich mit Deinem Problem direkt an Canyon! Alles andere macht keinen Sinn.

Good Luck!
S.F.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (20. Dezember 2009)

3mm is aber immer noch ein Haufen Zeug. Wenn du das Langloch auffeilst erlischt natürlich die Garantie der Bremse. Wenns Dir wurscht is feil! Ansonsten schick das Teil zurück. 

Andere Frage: Wenn man das Bike abholt,  greift der Fernabsatz§ nicht, oder?
Is natürlich auch blöd. Sonst hätte man es zurückgeben können und was anderes kaufen


----------



## S.F. (20. Dezember 2009)

Edit: kannst Du eventuell ein Bild von der Bremsaufnahme posten. Am besten mit angelegtem Maßstab.


----------



## criscross (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi

also mit der Garantie wäre mir egal,aber ich müste pro Seite ca.1,5 mm abfeilen bzw.mit nem Drehmel aufschleifen.Leidet dadurch die Festigkeit
des Bremssattels, was meint ihr ?

Klar, kann ich das ganze Rad zurück schicken,aber wer weis wann das Rad dann wiederkommt.

Bin ich denn hier echt der einzige mit so einer schiefen Bremsaufnahme ?

Hab mal an meinem 2009 XC nachgemessen: das paßt.

Vielleicht nen 2010 Problem ?


----------



## S.F. (20. Dezember 2009)

criscross schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> also mit der Garantie wäre mir egal,aber ich müste pro Seite ca.1,5 mm abfeilen bzw.mit nem Drehmel aufschleifen.Leidet dadurch die Festigkeit
> des Bremssattels, was meint ihr ?
> ...



Ist Deine Sache,
ich würde keinen "schiefen" Rahmen fahren!!!!! Wenn´s nur an der Bremse läge, ok, die kann man leicht tauschen. Aber nicht, wenn der Rahmen einen Fehler aufweist. Der Rahmen alleine kosten fast 1200 Scheine, da sollte der auch in Ordnung sein!

Am besten rufst Du am Montag erst mal bei Canyon an und hörst nach, was die sagen und Dir anbieten. Vielleicht hast Du ja Glück und bekommst kurzfristig Ersatz. 

Ich drücke die Daumen!


----------



## criscross (21. Dezember 2009)

So, habe mal bei Canyon angerufen und denen das Problem erklärt.

Canyon sagt dazu: es könne nicht sein das die Postmountaufnahme
schief sitz,weil, das hätten dann ja die Monteure bei der Montage
der Bremse bemerkt!
Auf meine Frage,ob das nur ein 2010 Prob sei,sagte man mir,das davon nichts bekannt sei. ( hätte ich auch gesagt  )

Freundlicherweise hat man mir dann angeboten das Rad kostenfrei 
zur überprüfung einzuschicken,könnte dann aber 3 bis 4 Wochen
dauern,wegen der Feiertage ! SUPER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich glaub ich werd mal geich die Fräse anschmeißen,scheiß was auf
Garantie ,ich will endlich mit dem Rad fahren!


----------



## decline (21. Dezember 2009)

Foto!!!


----------



## whigger (21. Dezember 2009)

Na dann kann man ja nur hoffen, dass Du Dich mit Deiner Fräse gut auskennst und Dein Radel nicht komplett schrottest. Mir wäre das echt zu heiss und wenn Du schon die Möglichkeit hast, dass Du es für umme zu denen schicken kannst, dann würde ich das auch machen. Bis jetzt die Feiertage und Neujahr rum sind, hast Du das Rad sicher schon wieder und dazu noch Deine Garantie. 

Aber jeder wir er es haben will;-)


----------



## franzam (21. Dezember 2009)

Er will ja nur das Langloch des Bremssattels erweitern, nicht die PM-Aufnahme des Hinterbaus.
Das betrifft glücklicherweise nicht die Garantie des Rahmens.


----------



## S.F. (21. Dezember 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Er will ja nur das Langloch des Bremssattels erweitern, nicht die PM-Aufnahme des Hinterbaus.
> Das betrifft glücklicherweise nicht die Garantie des Rahmens.



"nur das Langloch des Bremssattels" 
Kinder, ihr seid lustig! Würdet ihr am Bremssattel eures PKW rumfräsen????
Das ist ein sicherheitsreleveantes Bauteil!!!!!!!!!!

Und worauf bezieht sich die Garantie? Was steht denn auf dem Kassenzettel? Rahmen oder Komplettbike?

Sorry, das ich da ein wenig den Spiesser raushängen lasse. Ich verstehe auch, das crisscross mit dem Ding in den Wald will!!!!
Aber ich habe die Befürchtung, das am Ende das grosse Weinen auf dem Programm steht 

Nimm bitte das Angebot von Canyon an oder lass zumindest vorher jemanden auf die Bremse sehen, der sich mit sowas auskennt.
Ist denn keiner aus dem Forum hier aus Deiner Nähe der Dir weiterhelfen kann und will? Schau doch mal in den lokalen Bikeforen aus Deiner Nähe! 

Vielleicht ist da ja noch ein anderer Fehler, auf den wir hier per "Ferndiagnose" nicht kommen. 
Deshalb auch die Frage nach den Fotos! 

Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber bei sowas sollte der Spass aufhören. Bei allem Verständnis für Deine Euphorie 

Viele Grüße und trotzdem ein schönes Fest.


----------



## 525Rainer (21. Dezember 2009)

mach doch mal ein gscheites foto. dann wissen nicht nur wir sondern auch canyon dass es vielleicht doch sein kann das die PM aufnahme schief aufgeschweisst wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Bert Werk (21. Dezember 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Übrigens wieder einen Versender-Rahmen. Mit dem Unterschied allerdings, dass man dort bei einem Anruf nach 3x Klingeln den Chef an der Strippe hat, der so lange am Rohr bleibt, bis eine Lösung für's Problem auf'm Tisch liegt. Kleines Beispiel: Problem am Rahmen, ein Anruf, Montags Rahmen hingeschickt (auf Kosten des Herstellers) mit dem Versprechen, dass er am Tag der Anlieferung auch wieder raus geht, Freitags wiederbekommen, aufgebaut, Samstags Tour mit Freunden. Oder Samstag ne Hinterbauschraube verloren, Montag angerufen (wieder Chef dran), Dienstag!!! (natürlich wieder kostenlos) Schraube und Kleinteile im Briefkasten.



Sag mal, welcher Versender ist das denn, wo nach 3x Klingeln jedesmal 
der Chef rangeht und auch so lange dranbleibt, bis das Problem erledigt
ist. Wieviel Räder verkaufen die im Jahr?

Hat der nix Besseres zu tun? :lol


----------



## homerkills (21. Dezember 2009)

Herr Bert Werk schrieb:


> Sag mal, welcher Versender ist das denn, wo nach 3x Klingeln jedesmal
> der Chef rangeht und auch so lange dranbleibt, bis das Problem erledigt
> ist. Wieviel Räder verkaufen die im Jahr?
> 
> Hat der nix Besseres zu tun? :lol



ich tippe auf alutech


----------



## criscross (21. Dezember 2009)

S.F. schrieb:


> "nur das Langloch des Bremssattels"
> Kinder, ihr seid lustig! Würdet ihr am Bremssattel eures PKW rumfräsen????
> Das ist ein sicherheitsreleveantes Bauteil!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo und vielen Dank für die Tips

habe den Bremssattel sauber auf Maß aufgefräst und jetzt schleift auch nichts mehr.

Keine Sorge, ich weiss schon was tue,baue mir sonst meine Räder 
selbst zusammen, kaufe mir eigentlich immer nur den Rahmenkit.
Hätte sich bei dem Canyon 6.0 aber nicht gerechnet.

Habe dann heute endlich meine erste Ausfahrt gemacht.Suuuuper.
Das Bike fährt echt toll, obwohl die Nokian Spikes schon ganz schon schwer rollen,aber bei dem vielen Schnee auch kein Wunder.

Viele Grüße
und euch auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## S.F. (21. Dezember 2009)

criscross schrieb:


> Hallo und vielen Dank für die Tips
> 
> habe den Bremssattel sauber auf Maß aufgefräst und jetzt schleift auch nichts mehr.
> 
> ...



OK, bin schon wieder friedlich 
viel spaß mit dem Bike


----------



## exto (22. Dezember 2009)

Herr Bert Werk schrieb:


> Sag mal, welcher Versender ist das denn, wo nach 3x Klingeln jedesmal
> der Chef rangeht und auch so lange dranbleibt, bis das Problem erledigt
> ist. Wieviel Räder verkaufen die im Jahr?
> 
> Hat der nix Besseres zu tun? :lol



Keine Ahnung, was Herr Herrlinger von Cheetah sonst noch so zu tun hat und wie groß der Laden ist, aber ich kann die sagen, wie ich das in meinem Verein (z.Zt. 25 feste und ca. 40 "freie" Mitarbeiter) mache:

Wenn es ein Problem gibt, das jemanden drückt, bin ich am Rohr und löse es. Fertig!

Das ist meine Aufgabe als Chef vons janze. Wenn ich meine Hausaufgaben vorher richtig gemacht habe, kann jeder meiner Mitarbeiter in seinem Aufgabenbereich effizienter arbeiten als ich. Mein Job ist es, Lösungen zu finden und den Mitarbeitern den Rücken frei zu halten, damit sie in Ruhe ihre Jobs machen können. Wie das in Firmen aussieht, die zu groß sind, als dass das die Aufgabe des Skippers ist, weiß ich nicht, interessiert mich auch nicht, weil ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass ich mit kleinen engagierten Buden besser fahre (sowohl privat, als auch beruflich).


----------



## criscross (22. Dezember 2009)

So, habe mal nen Foto von der schiefen PM-Bremsaufnahme an
meinem 2010 AM 6.0 gemacht.
Schaut euch mal den Abstand der Befestigungsschrauben zur Bremsscheibe 
an ! Ganz schön schräg !
Fotos in meinem Album, weiß leider nicht wie ich die hier hinbekomme .


----------



## Webwebs (22. Dezember 2009)

Oh Gott, wie hoch ist denn der Sattel? Ich hätt Angst gleich ne Rolle vorwärts zu machen.


----------



## criscross (22. Dezember 2009)

das Bild täuscht,da das Rad im Ständer hinten höher steht,
sind nur 6 cm Sattelüberhöhung.
War aber auch die erste Probefahrt.Werde noch ein 
Scheibchen untern Vorbau legen,da ich ohne Absenkung
der Gabel meinen Hausberg hochfahren konnte, immerhin 21 %.
Super Geometrie das Rad !


----------



## exto (22. Dezember 2009)

criscross schrieb:


> Super Geometrie das Rad !



Stimmt! Besonders die Geometrie der PM Aufnahme...

Sag mal, täusche ich mich, oder ist der Bremssattel gerissen? Rechts neben der vorderen Befestigunsschraube sieht's ziemlich danach aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (22. Dezember 2009)

nee nee,
ist nur so ne kleine Abflachung am Bremssattel 
für den Schraubenkopf.


----------



## 525Rainer (22. Dezember 2009)

ich würd das foto hinschicken und sagen die sollen einfach eine ersatzsitzstrebe schicken. dann hast du dein rad und die sparen sich die zerlegerei. wär für beide die günstigste lösung.


----------



## criscross (22. Dezember 2009)

Hey,danke für den Bildtransport.

Werde morgen nochmal mit Canyon telefonieren und denen
das Bild schicken.


----------



## criscross (23. Dezember 2009)

So Freunde der Koblenzer Metallschmiede haltet euch fest,

es gibt laut Mitarbeiter von Canyon keine Einzelnen Rahmenersatzteile.
Im meinem Fall müßte also der Komplette Rahmen getauscht werden,
ganz schön Benutzer unfreundlich,also bloß nix kaputt fahren! 

Wollte eigendlich im Frühjahr bei Canyon für meine Frau 
und mich noch nen Rennrad bestellen, aber das werde ich
jetzt wohl wo anders kaufen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. Dezember 2009)

solange sie den tausch nicht verweigern, ist das doch ok...


----------



## Strider (23. Dezember 2009)

criscross schrieb:


> So Freunde der Koblenzer Metallschmiede haltet euch fest,
> 
> es gibt laut Mitarbeiter von Canyon keine Einzelnen Rahmenersatzteile.
> Im meinem Fall müßte also der Komplette Rahmen getauscht werden,
> ...



Na andere Hersteller haben bestimmt Rahmenersatzteile für ein Rennrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## litefreak (23. Dezember 2009)

Welche Ersatzteile kann es bei einem Rennradrahmen geben (ausser Schaltauge)?

Bei einem Fully wäre ja wenigstens der Hinterbau, Schwinge und Lager sinnvoll => liefert dies Canyon nicht?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. Dezember 2009)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Bei einem Fully wäre ja wenigstens der Hinterbau, Schwinge und Lager sinnvoll => liefert dies Canyon nicht?



nein.


----------



## 525Rainer (23. Dezember 2009)

das heisst: Postmount oder X12 gewinde irgendwann kaputt = neuer rahmen. 
schad um die intakten sachen.


----------



## Monsterwade (23. Dezember 2009)

criscross schrieb:


> ...es gibt laut Mitarbeiter von Canyon keine Einzelnen Rahmenersatzteile.


Was erwartest Du? Rechne doch mal aus, wieviel Teile Canyon an Lager halten müssten: Je Rahmen mindestens 10 Teile, multipliziert mit den verschiedenen Modellen, mal verschiedene Baujahre, mal eine Stückzahl für den Ersatzt, mal verschiedene Rahmengrössen. Viel Spass beim Rechnen.


----------



## Webwebs (23. Dezember 2009)

> wieviel Teile Canyon an Lager halten müssten


 
Deine Logik verstehe ich nicht so ganz? 

Es ist doch sinnvoller sich die Teile hinzulegen, die am meisten kaputt gehen. Teile hinlegen ist doch immer noch besser als den ganzen Rahmen.

Ich denke es ist eine wirtschaftliche Entscheidung von Canyon zu Gunsten Canyons.

Nur wo bleibt der Kunde und unsere Umwelt?


----------



## litefreak (23. Dezember 2009)

Webwebs schrieb:


> Es ist doch sinnvoller sich die Teile hinzulegen, die am meisten kaputt gehen. Teile hinlegen ist doch immer noch besser als den ganzen Rahmen.


da gebe ich Webwebs recht!


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Dezember 2009)

criscross schrieb:


> So Freunde der Koblenzer Metallschmiede haltet euch fest,
> 
> es gibt laut Mitarbeiter von Canyon keine Einzelnen Rahmenersatzteile.
> Im meinem Fall müßte also der Komplette Rahmen getauscht werden...



Ja und.

Stimmt im Übrigen nicht, denn mir wurde von Canyon nach etwas gutem  Zureden (wollte in den Urlaub, Bike kam neu mit defekter Sitzstrebe incl. kaputtem Schaltauge) anstandslos die Strebe einzeln zugeschickt, nachdem ich die kaputte zugeschickt hatte. 
Auch den stuntzi haben sie ja mit einzelnen Streben versorgen können. 

Ich nehme mal an, dass die das hier in diesem Fall nicht so gerne machen, weil die das ja wieder bei dem Rahmenlieferanten reklamieren wollen, wenn es ein Schweissfehler ist und da brauchen sie halt die zugehörige Rahmennummer mit komplettem Rahmen, damit der entsprechende Mitarbeiter in Taiwan eins auf die Eier bekommt.


----------



## Webwebs (23. Dezember 2009)

> Auch den stuntzi haben sie ja mit einzelnen Streben versorgen können


 
Na der "Alpenzorro" ist ja nun ein ganz besonderer "Kunde". Er bekommt die Teile von Canyon bestimmt auch etwas billiger. 

Aber du hast Recht, es kann schon sein das Canyon den Rahmen komlett für Ansprüche gegenüber Dritten braucht.

Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn es sich nicht um einen Garantiefall handelt. Verschickt/verkauft Canyon dann Einzelteile des Rahmens?
Oder geht das dann nur über "Crash Replacement" und kompletten Rahmen?

Gruß


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Dezember 2009)

Das glaube ich kaum, denn da müssten sie ja so eine Art Restekiste haben, und wenn sie die rausgeben täten, wären ganz schnell die Bastler auf dem Plan und es gäbe skurille Eigenbauten aus XC und Torque und nachher käme jemand, der Canyon verklagt, weil es kaputt gegangen ist :lach: ...


----------



## Strider (23. Dezember 2009)

Webwebs schrieb:


> Deine Logik verstehe ich nicht so ganz?
> 
> Es ist doch sinnvoller sich die Teile hinzulegen, die am meisten kaputt gehen. Teile hinlegen ist doch immer noch besser als den ganzen Rahmen.
> 
> ...



Wirtschaftlich betrachtet eben nicht. Schau dir mal IKEA an. Wenn an deinem Billy ein Seitenteil defekt ist liefern die dir auch ein komplett neues Regal, der rest kommt in die Müllpresse. Solche Unternehmen sind auf extrem schlanke Lieferketten ausgelegt, so was wie ein Ersatzteillager gibt es nicht. Nur so lassen sich wiederum die günstigen Preise erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ski-grexi (8. April 2010)

...das Thema Taper steerer ist eingeschlafen und niemand weiß jetzt mehr
Hab mir daweil ein anderes Radl gekauft, daß das Manko nicht aufweist.
Oder weiß mittlerweile jemand mehr, ob der angeblichen Vorteile!?


----------



## Stacked (8. April 2010)

Du hast dir ein anderes Rad gekauft wegen dem Tapered Steerer. *omg*
Tapered Steerer hat den Vorteil das dort wo die größten Kräfte auf das Steuerrohr wirken, ein 1,5" Lager verbaut ist statt dem 1 1/8". Am oberen Ende ist ein 1 1/8" Lager verbaut um das Gewicht niedriger zu halten gegenüber reinen 1,5" Steuersätzen.


----------



## ski-grexi (8. April 2010)

Na ja, die Vorgänger-Torques hatten 1,5er oder irre ich da?
Wenn dem so ist, wurde das obere Steuerrohrende durch ein 11/8 ersetzt.
Dadurch verringert sich die Auswahl der Gabeln.(siehe weiter vorne im thread),
das war das, was bemängelt wurde.
Die 0,8 Gramm könnens ja nicht sein, daß man dafür solche Einbußen in Sachen Auswahl in Kauf nimmt.
Es konnte niemand eine sinnige Argumentation einbringen, deshalb frag ich mal nach!


----------



## Monsterwade (8. April 2010)

Stacked schrieb:


> Tapered Steerer hat den Vorteil das dort wo die größten Kräfte auf das Steuerrohr wirken, ein 1,5" Lager verbaut ist statt dem 1 1/8". Am oberen Ende ist ein 1 1/8" Lager verbaut um das Gewicht niedriger zu halten gegenüber reinen 1,5" Steuersätzen.



Genau. Nur hast Du oben und unten verwechselt.


----------



## Stacked (8. April 2010)

Naja 1 1/8" kannst du ja auch fahren mit Reduziersteuersatz
Rock Shox Totem, Lyrik, Fox 36 gibt es mit konischem Shaft
Fox40 und Boxxer haben 1 1/8"
Bos hat auch 1 1/8"
Marzocchi 55, 66 und 888 gibt es alle in 1 1/8"
also so mega eingeschränkt ist die Auswahl nun auch nicht...

Aber mal abgesehen davon hätte ich auch gerne das durchgängige 1,5" Steuerrohr, dann kann man nämlich alles fahren.


----------



## ski-grexi (8. April 2010)

Aber mal abgesehen davon hätte ich auch gerne das durchgängige 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das ist der Punkt.Ich will nicht auf eine Top-Gabel, die ich als Schnäppchen ersteiger, verzichten müssen weil da so ein komisches Maß notwendig ist.
> Außerdem kann man dann nicht mehr den Steuerwinkel mi Hilfe von div. Hülsen nach Gusto verändern.
> Ich befürchte da halt reine Geschäftemache, da die Gewichtsersparnis nicht relevant ist, bis gar nicht merklich.


----------



## litefreak (8. April 2010)

hmm hatten wir nicht die ganze Diskussion schon gehabt


----------



## Julian0o (10. April 2010)

Was ich super finden würde wenn bei Canyon auch ein wenig das Rad anpassen könnte. Da die Räder eh auf Bestellung gebaut werden wäre es auch kein Problem anstatt ner Talas RL gegen aufpreis ne Talas RLC oder einen anderen Sattel zu verbauen. Auch würden sicher einige gegen aufpreis ne bessere Bremse wählen. 

Auch suboptimal finde ich das man nicht bei jedem Modell jede Farbe nehmen kann... Aber das wird wohl zur Verkaufsstrategie gehören. Wer ne coolere Farbe will der muss halt tiefer in die Tasche greifen...

Wäre schön wenn das vielleicht irgendwann mal wenigstens ein bisschen in die richtung gehen würde!

MfG


----------



## leeresblatt (10. April 2010)

allein bei zwei Farben hat man schon die Qual der Wahl, bei mehr wirds noch übler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sera (10. April 2010)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Was ich super finden würde wenn bei Canyon auch ein wenig das Rad anpassen könnte.



damit die Lieferzeiten (noch) länger werden, weil jeder was anderes will. Das Geschrei will ich dann hören


----------



## ski-grexi (12. April 2010)

[QUOTE wenn bei Canyon auch ein wenig das Rad anpassen könnte. Wer ne coolere Farbe will der muss halt tiefer in die Tasche greifen...



MfG[/QUOTE]
Wenn du dein Canyon umlackieren lässt, erlischt die Garantie aufs Radl- Vorsicht!!
So wars zumindest als ich mir eines zugelegt habe.
Ist *******, denn wenn du den Lack deines Radels mit der Zeit abschabst und raspelst kannst du es nicht wieder in ein schönes Teil verwandeln.
Damit verlierst du natürlich eher den Spaß daran, solltest du dich wirklich einmal bemüssigt fühlen den D-Esel zu renovieren.
Ich für meinen Teil steh eh ein bisl auf Offroad-Optik, aber andere stört sowas oft sehr.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. April 2010)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Da die Räder eh auf Bestellung gebaut werden wäre es auch kein Problem anstatt ner Talas RL gegen aufpreis ne Talas RLC oder einen anderen Sattel zu verbauen.



die räder werden nicht auf bestellung gebaut.


----------

